# maximum rpm for r34 gtr????



## drive (Jan 22, 2006)

Can any of you help me please.
I have had a few people advise me that my rev limiter has been set to high on my car. 
The maximum recorded on my power diagnostic is 8520rpm
It has been running like this for just over 3 weeks and now after noticing smoke pouring out the back of the car i have had the engine pressure tested and it is leaking on cylinder 1.
The reason it was set this high is because i made the mistake of buying the HKS GTRS turbos and because of their large size, maximum power is not acheived untill 8330rpm.
After fitting all my parts (just three weeks ago) i had smoking problems just before the car was mapped and it was narrowed down to oil seals on the turbos( the engine was pressure tested and it was completely fine).
Turbos were sent off, repaired, then refitted and the car was mapped.
My car has standard pistons, and engine is completly stock.
Advise, coments greatly appreciated.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

why did a tuner fit gtrs to your stock engine without giving you due warning. Or did he, and you just chose to ignore.

Bummer about your car mate. As all the RB's are quite similar I would be inclined to say 7000 ish revs is the max you would really want to rev it to.

Many people say its revs and bad mapping that kill engines as apposed to high boost


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

Mine is GT-RS fitted and max rev is 9k.


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

WEKA:
Mine is GT-RS fitted and max rev is 9k.

Don't u have uprated Internals tho?

Graham


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

if you really want to use the 8500 ceiling of the GTRSs then you need to work on the internals too.
on stock internals 7500 is the 'safe' limit really....
(IMO of course)


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

weka. isnt yours also a 2.8?


----------



## drive (Jan 22, 2006)

gtr mart said:


> why did a tuner fit gtrs to your stock engine without giving you due warning. Or did he, and you just chose to ignore.
> 
> Bummer about your car mate. As all the RB's are quite similar I would be inclined to say 7000 ish revs is the max you would really want to rev it to.
> 
> Many people say its revs and bad mapping that kill engines as apposed to high boost


i bought the hks gtrs turbos brand new off of someone on here and did'nt look into them before i bought them.... wish i had now!!!!!!
my tuner said not to worry as they could map alot of the turbo shuffle out.
i know they have done their best but the shuffle is a massive issue, not only to the drive of the car but also fuel consumption... i do about 30miles to £20 its an absolute joke.
i am having some new smaller garrett turbos fitted to sort the car out and also hopefully save a fortune on fuel. i recon im putting around £150+ a week in it!!!!!!!!!!!! its either the fuel consumption gets better or i fix it and sell it.

ive also been advised that with these new garrett turbos( im not sure exactly what ones they are) my max power will be alot lower down the rpm so i should crack the 600bhp mark.
apparently another car with the same sort of set up made 550bhp with 1.2bar boost, so running mine on 1.4bar should see over 600bhp.:clap:


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

what turbos are they. Make sure you find out or you will easily find yourself in this situation again and I bet its you that hvaing to pay for this work to be sorted.

GTSS would have been more appropriate - certainly for 550 / 600 bhp and Im sure it would have driven very nicely.


----------



## drive (Jan 22, 2006)

gtr mart said:


> what turbos are they. Make sure you find out or you will easily find yourself in this situation again and I bet its you that hvaing to pay for this work to be sorted.
> 
> GTSS would have been more appropriate - certainly for 550 / 600 bhp and Im sure it would have driven very nicely.


the garrett turbos are apparently rated at around 330bhp each and come highly reccomended by my tuner. i was gonna go for the trust t157z. they are £1450 delivered from nengun, but i can get these garrett ones for the same price next day delivery with a years guarantee.
i thought the hks gtss were quite smallish turbos good for around 500bhp????


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Also if you wanna go that high, internals such as the bottom end are not your only concern. The head needs to be addressed to me more than the bottom end in this higher revving problem. Things like the Valves, valve springs & retainers need to be upgraded to avoid valve float while revving so high. IMO


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

8500rpm is a fairly serious rev limit, on a standard bottom end I wouldnt even think about it!

Mine's fully balanced with ARP rod bolts so Im happy revving it to 8000rpm to keep my T04R spooled up, although Id much prefer a setup like my old N1s where they'd spool by 4000rpm and you could change at 7500 and they'd still be on song when you took the next gear


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

7800 is about the sensible limit for repeat application with something like GT-RS turbos, an occasional blimp to 8000 would likely be acceptable, but not recommended. The point of peak power can be tuned with the cam-timing, so if it were setup correctly taking the standard bottom-end into consideration it would give peak power in a place that is acceptable for the other components (ie. 7200-7400ish), though at the expense of producing the most possible power from the turbos - a small price to pay if it means your car lasts more than a week.

Of course if your tuner uses the road to tune, its an exercise in time-wasting trying to set the cams without some way to quantify and prove what is a good or bad movement of inlet or exhaust cam.

Just my 0.02p worth before I head to bed.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

drive said:


> Can any of you help me please.
> I have had a few people advise me that my rev limiter has been set to high on my car.
> The maximum recorded on my power diagnostic is 8520rpm
> It has been running like this for just over 3 weeks and now after noticing smoke pouring out the back of the car i have had the engine pressure tested and it is leaking on cylinder 1.
> ...


Who is your tuner mate?


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

gtr mart said:


> Many people say its revs and bad mapping that kill engines as apposed to high boost


Agreed. Inertial loading on conrods is far higher than power loading.


As a reference drive. The stock redline is 8000rpm and the rev limit is 8200rpm. In a way the over-reading R32 rev-counter is a good thing. 8000rpm = 7500rpm on mine and that's as far as it ever goes.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

My peak power is 6900rpm, so the rev limiter on the PFC is set at 7250rpm. There's no need to rev anymore on my set up.... 

BTW, i have standard internals (as far as i'm aware)


----------



## drive (Jan 22, 2006)

m6beg said:


> Who is your tuner mate?


rising sun in Alton Hampshire. they have said when my new turbos are fitted they will lower the rev limit down to 8200


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

drive said:


> rising sun in Alton Hampshire. they have said when my new turbos are fitted they will lower the rev limit down to 8200


You need it lower than that mate. That is very high for a standard bottom end.
For safety i would go around the 7700 mark max.

That's me anyway.

Mick


----------



## weka (Jul 3, 2001)

DODGY said:


> WEKA:
> Mine is GT-RS fitted and max rev is 9k.
> 
> Don't u have uprated Internals tho?
> ...




Yes, all uprated.


----------



## drive (Jan 22, 2006)

m6beg said:


> You need it lower than that mate. That is very high for a standard bottom end.
> For safety i would go around the 7700 mark max.
> 
> That's me anyway.
> ...


cheers mick, ill tell them to set it no higher than 7700, the last thing i want is a broken car AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!uke:


----------



## Nicolas Kiesa (Dec 13, 2003)

Check out my 0-300 km/h video's on Kismo.dk I ran the stock block to 8500 for 10xxx miles and the last 2xxx miles op to 9000 rpm with 1,8 bar boost from my T88.

Just dont engine brake over 7500 too much (let of the throtle suddenly and putting the braking load on the engine)

There is two weak point in the stock block, conrod bolts during engine braking and the stock oil pump looses presure above some 82-300 rpm.

With good oil ( Castrol 10/60 TWS) often changes and sensible oil temps (80-100 degress C) you can run 8000 easy easy easy.8500 easy easy, 9000 be carefull.

When I rebuilt the engine after 12-13000 miles of varied driving and alot of testing the main and big ends were SHOT but no damage to either components, just very worn.

Good luck,


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

The original design specification for the RB26 crank was in fact 8350 rpm max!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gtr R33 lee (Nov 11, 2004)

mmmmmmm, so wat is the rpm limit say on standard internals....so many varied opinions.....


----------



## Mazinger (Jan 2, 2003)

What kills the engine when spinning at such high rpm? Crank vibrations, excessive heat, valve slap?

And how do japanese tuners reach 9500-10000 rpm, and they never seem to be worried about that!


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

gtr R33 lee said:


> mmmmmmm, so wat is the rpm limit say on standard internals....so many varied opinions.....


Read between the lines and you can see that you have to choose, drive with care and you can take it to 8500+- but you will wear the bearings out more quickly, take it to 7700ish and you should be fine whatever - depends what you want I guess


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

You mention fuel economy. Well different turbos wont change that at all, unless you running on boost all the time.

Mapping, or more to the point GOOD mapping, will sort that.

Sounds to me that low load mapping wasnt done much or at all if the economy is that shocking.

Suprised peak powers so high too, its not like they monster turbos.



liquidculture said:


> drive with care and you can take it to 8500+


How hell can you drive with care to 8500+


----------



## drive (Jan 22, 2006)

SteveN said:


> You mention fuel economy. Well different turbos wont change that at all, unless you running on boost all the time.
> 
> Mapping, or more to the point GOOD mapping, will sort that.
> 
> ...


steve, i have been advised by Richard Bell at Rising Sun that smaller turbos will 100% defenatley cure my high fuel consumption problems.
He said that a 600bhp skyline should actually be very good on fuel if driven with a light foot around town ect. 
I dont know if you've ever been in a car that shuffles quite as bad as mine does but im telling you mate it is absolutley f**king ridiculous!!!!!!! its loud, the worst ever ride you can imagine, and because the turbos are so out of sequence the injectors are spraying fuel all over the place( this is what ive been told anyway). However this is not the case when you drive the car very hard.
After speaking to Richard the other day i have told him under no circumstances to put the car back together with them turbos on. im also going for forged pistons, so im hoping to have the car running in a way that you would expect, to justify the amount of money i have spent on it.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

SteveN said:


> How hell can you drive with care to 8500+


Thats what i was wondering.lol.

I only take mine up to around 7600-7800, as thats were i feel my power tailing off.

Tony


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Personally Drive, from what youve wrote, id get a second/third expert opinion...


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

and i think you should do some of your own research so you can ask your tuner questions and understand whats he's saying, not because u dont understand what he's saying just so then you can make your own opinions from things he says.


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

I have shuffle on my GTSS's but APT mannaged to map out the worst of it. The last remnants of shuffle may only be cured by a balance pipe between the manifolds?

I have been told that 8000 rpm is a the max with stock internals, but even given that, I limit mine to 7500 -7750 since the power is begining to fade by them anyway


Nik


----------

